# Looking for a .net Programmer to help me...



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I am looking for someone who uses Visual Studio 2003/2005/2008 to show me the ropes of this program. I am not a person who can read a book and understand it! I need to get my hands into it and I have watched several tutorial videos but they are too slow for my learning curve and I am getting bored. 



I have been programming in VB for 10 years and am ready to get into .net in the windows application as well as web based application level.



If you are interested, let me know and we can talk about pay. You would in a sense be my teacher...


----------

